# Short-range teleportation



## jeffh (Apr 20, 2010)

In the 4E version of WotBS, how much damage does short-range teleportation, such as Fey Step, do to the user? Page 20 of the Campaign Guide makes it clear that it does some, at least by default, but as far as I can see, nowhere mentions a specific number for any distance under 100 feet.


----------



## Daern (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been ruling 1hp per square.


----------



## sfedi (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought it explicitly said that it dealt 1 hp per square teleported.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 20, 2010)

It's the Player's Guide (page 15) that explicitly says.



			
				WOTBS Player's Guide said:
			
		

> All powers with the Teleportation keyword deal 1 point of fire damage to the creature teleported for each square teleported, and the creature arrives ablaze. ... After you teleport, and until the start of your next turn, your melee weapon gains a +5 fire damage bonus.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius Delphus said:


> It's the Player's Guide (page 15) that explicitly says.




Ah. I'd been assuming the Player's guide was redundant with the DM's guide.

From 19 squares (19) to 20 (50) is kind of a big jump then, but I've seen stranger things.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 21, 2010)

Within 20 feet, your teleport is just skimming the surface of the astral sea.. on the fringe so to speak. Similar to jumping in which the farther you jump, the higher you clear from the ground.. specifically at a rate of 1/4 the distance, that 20' mark gets you deep enough into the astral sea to be affected by the purer fire.


----------

